

Show HN: Galaxy of Debian packages - anvaka
http://anvaka.github.io/pm/#/galaxy/debian?cx=-201&cy=-6170&cz=-6841&lx=0.5676&ly=-0.7456&lz=0.2400&lw=0.2536&ml=150&s=1.75&l=1

======
pvaldes
Really nice, and also the R galaxy... In what language is done?

